# Data troubles?



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

Basically, my data was working fine one moment. The next moment it stopped working. I can still connect to WiFi. 
I restarted several times, I did a SIm card pull too. 
I'm able to send and receive calls/texts, but no data connection.

Rom: ElectricFactory DeSense (1/19)
Radio: MR2

Any help?


----------



## osinphay (Jun 13, 2011)

Try the latest radio

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Try the radio as suggested. If that doesn't work its probably your sim card or the phone itself. Had the same issue, new card was a no go, new phone did the trick. Verizon will replace sim for free, cards known to go bad.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Classicmm said:


> Try the radio as suggested. If that doesn't work its probably your sim card or the phone itself. Had the same issue, new card was a no go, new phone did the trick. Verizon will replace sim for free, cards known to go bad.


the some card only deals with 4g. I should know I had a bad card once.

If your on the old radio flashing to the current radio should fix it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Data's like a fine woman. On one second, off the next. But oh so worth it in the end. Ohhhh high five anyone.....anyone?

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> the some card only deals with 4g. I should know I had a bad card once.
> 
> If your on the old radio flashing to the current radio should fix it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Understood, but if a sim card is bad, that means no 4G=no data ? Is this right? Anyways, like i said, a new/replacement phone fixed my data issues


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Data's like a fine woman. On one second, off the next. But oh so worth it in the end. Ohhhh high five anyone.....anyone?
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


Haha, copy that!


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

Aha! I flashed a new radio and wallah! works like a charm now! 
thanks guys!


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Classicmm said:


> Understood, but if a sim card is bad, that means no 4G=no data ? Is this right? Anyways, like i said, a new/replacement phone fixed my data issues


I had 3g still. Just had to disable 4g radio

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

ss0mohit said:


> Aha! I flashed a new radio and wallah! works like a charm now!
> thanks guys!


glad it worked. Just keep an eye on new radios so you can stay more current.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I had 3g still. Just had to disable 4g radio
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Gotcha, thanx dark for the clarification


----------

